# This ain't your daddys pellet gun.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Holy fuck I think I just found my new toy...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been thinking of getting a PCP air rifle for a while but even a cheap one is the same as a nice rifle.  

I saw this kit and I'd love it but it's around $2600 Canuckistani Peso's.  And I could get a rifle and crossbow for that much. 

FX Airguns  » The Verminator MkII EXTREME


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Umarex Hammer .50 PCP Air Rifle. Air rifles | Pyramyd Air

Damn this shit got me this morning, I think I'm setteling on this bad boy. Ugly,  but holy shit, energy transfer... Bunch of video online of dudes taking trophy deer, hogs and fucking "black bear" with it...

I'm gonna be a couple grand into this pretty quick, mamma is gonna beat me when I tell her I just bought my Christmas present... It will go nice with my Sharps Rifle that still hadn't gotten here yet...


----------

